# Would you want to live in a furry run house/apartment complex/city/town/state/etc



## Ozriel (May 6, 2013)

Just like the permanent anthropomorphic thread, this will be a mega thread for those who would want to live in a furry run house/apartment complex/city/town/state/country/planet/galaxy.

Would you want to live in a furry household, with all of your closest furry friends?

An apartment complex with every occupant a furry?

A city filled to the brim with a furry population?

A state with nothing but furries, and with the annual celebration of your...furryness in the form of a festival?

A country with nothing but furries?

A planet with nothing but a diverse crowd of animal-headed people?

Or a massive galaxy with all of the habitable planets' populations just furry?

How would this impact your life if you lived in such a place? Do you think the furry environment will be good, bad, or mixed? Do you think that it'll be a recipe for disaster, or something that will be an enjoyable experience?

If it were on a larger scale (country or planet), do you think other countries would nuke it? 

The answers are limitless... :V


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2013)

I wouldn't want to live in an building with exclusively furries, because I don't want to go out of my way to live in a building of people  who are exclusively anything. It seems an odd choice to me.

However a galaxy of furries would be excellent, because then at least we'd know the answer to the question 'is there life out there?'


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 6, 2013)

I'm of the opinion that a world of anthro animal would think much like regular everyday human beings. 

So the change would really only be a trivial one.


----------



## Zenia (May 6, 2013)

As long as everyone is responsible, keep things at a reasonable noise level, and clean up after themselves... I don't really care. XD


----------



## ZerX (May 6, 2013)

I'd rather be dead. living exclusively with only one group of people is a very bad idea, especially if lots of them are crazy, stupid or retarded.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm of the opinion that a world of anthro animal would think much like regular everyday human beings.
> 
> So the change would really only be a trivial one.



What about the public yiff festivals?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What about the public yiff festivals?



Avians and other non-sexy sonas wouldn't be allowed. :C

So there's the discrimination thing those ebbil hoomans have infected us with.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm of the opinion that a world of anthro animal would think much like regular everyday human beings.
> 
> So the change would really only be a trivial one.



Imagine the racism, and the possible tensions if different species _were_ actually different species.


----------



## Aetius (May 6, 2013)

I would rather live in Detroit.


----------



## Machine (May 6, 2013)

Commune?

More like furfag hunting ground.


----------



## Smelge (May 6, 2013)

How many weapons would I be allowed?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2013)

I definitely don't wanna live in a complex with any of you guys. You'd all want to murder me, apparently.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

If any of the above happened, rape would become so uncontrollable it would no longer be considered a crime under law.


----------



## Symlus (May 6, 2013)

No. I would visit. It would be like a trip to the insane asylum- I would enjoy talking to the people within, but I would never stay there.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 6, 2013)

I wouldn't want to live in a furry commune or anything like that, because I feel the risk of it becoming cultist or insulated from society would be too great. As for an entire planet or galaxy of furries...that depends. Are we talking about a scenario where you are your fursona and living amongst other anthros? If that were the case, a planet full of anthros wouldn't be all that bad, as it's just an alternate-universe scenario based on humans being anthros instead. But a planet full of human beings who identify as furries..well..again that depends. Furries are a diverse group and if everyone in the world had only one thing in common it would still be a very diverse world.

So in a nutshell, I feel that a commune or city of furs is more unnatural than an entire planet that likes the idea of anthropomorphic animals...or ARE anthro animals.


----------



## Xolani (May 6, 2013)

I imagine a furry "commune" going all cult like when everyone starts sucking a "popufur"'s dick.

I'd love to watch Waco Mk2 on the news though, especially if they start dragging people out in handcuffs while they're wearing murrsuits. It would be my BBC News 24 wet dream.


----------



## septango (May 6, 2013)

lol, I find the "I dont wanna be in a cult" posts funny, you already are its called furries

also detroit is NOWHERE as bad as people think, saganaw is waaay worse


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2013)

Smelge said:


> How many weapons would I be allowed?



As many as you can carry.


----------



## Saga (May 6, 2013)

My reaction to the thought of such a place


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2013)

septango said:


> lol, I find the "I dont wanna be in a cult" posts funny, you already are its called furries
> 
> also detroit is NOWHERE as bad as people think, saganaw is waaay worse



I don't think furries actively worship cock.


Unless you count "Oh god, deeper, faster, hurt me, oh yeah, fuck, hnnnnggggggggggghhhhhh, and huuunnnggghhh, and I want you inside me" a mantra for a cult.


----------



## Aetius (May 6, 2013)

septango said:


> also detroit is NOWHERE as bad as people think, saganaw is waaay worse



Both are better than being cooped up with furries for the rest of your life.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 6, 2013)

septango said:


> lol, I find the "I dont wanna be in a cult" posts funny, you already are its called furries



Furry is not in and of itself a cult. Some of the religious aspect of it could be considered such, however.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cult


----------



## septango (May 6, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Furry is not in and of itself a cult. Some of the religious aspect of it could be considered such, however.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cult



I must REALLY have a problem with humour, I was kidding


----------



## Machine (May 6, 2013)

septango said:


> I must REALLY have a problem with humour, I was kidding


Sarcasm here is denoted by the *:V*â€‹ emote. Use it wisely.


----------



## septango (May 6, 2013)

Machine said:


> Sarcasm here is denoted by the *:V*â€‹ emote. Use it wisely.



thanks


----------



## Toshabi (May 6, 2013)

[yt]umDr0mPuyQc[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If any of the above happened, rape would become so uncontrollable it would no longer be considered a crime under law.


_It's not rape_... because it'd be consensual... becauseï»¿ of the _implication_


----------



## Aetius (May 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> _It's not rape_... because it'd be consensual... becauseï»¿ of the _implication_



One bark means yes, two barks mean double yes.


----------



## Krieger (May 6, 2013)

I think that it would be kind of fun at first, but like many things it'd get old quickly... 
There would probably be someone yiffing every second of the day, and doing it rather loudly. 
But it'd definitely be fun at first.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 7, 2013)

Depends on their extensive dedication to the fandom. I draw furry stuff so I can deal with it, but not with those who are -that- part of the fandom. But I could probably even deal with that, as long as you're not a total retard or completely dissolved in your fantasy world and can act like a normal human being most of the time.


----------



## BRN (May 7, 2013)

I'm actually looking to move in with a furry friend of mine. 

Considering the friend, I'm happy to vindicate every stereotype, it seems.


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Would you want to live in a furry household, with all of your closest furry friends?


 I think most people wouldn't even want to live in a household with only their closest friends. Mainly because forced daily interaction week after week will soon start to shift them from "closest" friends (especially if some of them have odd quirks that you can normally ignore / tolerate with brief exposure).



Ozriel said:


> An apartment complex with every occupant a furry?


 [Fandom] Hotel seems like an accident waiting to happen.



Ozriel said:


> A city filled to the brim with a furry population?


 This even moreso, especially when speaking fandoms like Furry / Brony / Otaku / those that tend to have a very bad vocal minority. I mean, look at it this way: FAF has about 68,000 total members. All those people you hate on FAF? All of them live in the same city as you.



Ozriel said:


> A state with nothing but furries, and with the annual celebration of your...furryness in the form of a festival?


 At this point you're upgrading to "Everyone in the fandom". You're sharing your state with Tumbles and Darkfang.



Ozriel said:


> A country with nothing but furries?


 Now you're multiplying the fandom by a few tens / hundreds. How many Highlander scenarios are we looking at here wherein a copy declares that there can be only one?



Ozriel said:


> A planet with nothing but a diverse crowd of animal-headed people?


 You made thousands of Allan (or whatever the heck the name of "Totally original do not steal" blackwolf dude was). I hope you're happy.



Ozriel said:


> Or a massive galaxy with all of the habitable planets' populations just furry?


 You've theoretically created an infinite number. You're a dick.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

if you could magically find a way to make it only the decent furries and not the ones with major mental health issues, social issues, issues keeping clean... and those who do not make fetishism the focus of the life they live Maybe would be willing to live in a building full of furries.

But we all know that is impossible criteria. That and I would likely not /WANT/ too. Just would be willing too.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Would you want to live in a furry household, with *all of your closest furry friends*?



Yes, I would love to like alone.



> An apartment complex with every occupant a furry?



Sounds cool.



> A city filled to the brim with a furry population?
> 
> A state with nothing but furries, and with the annual celebration of your...furryness in the form of a festival?
> 
> ...



Hell fucking no.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Attaman said:


> You've theoretically created an infinite number. You're a dick.



You are welcome.
And give me some credit, I've created a quarantine camp for threads with such theoretical (and retarded) questions.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 7, 2013)

Um...maybe if I absolutely had no other option.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You are welcome.
> And give me some credit, I've created a quarantine camp for threads with such theoretical (and retarded) questions.


 Clever girl....


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Clever girl....



I aim to please. -bows-


----------



## Niurendar (May 7, 2013)

I already know a Furry residential community. The only thing I could therefore imagine would be "A house with 2+ furry housemates".


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2013)

This is a very stupid idea as people would get tired of each other eventually be it frequent contact.


----------



## Outcast (May 8, 2013)

The picnics would be simply outrageous.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 9, 2013)

I would rather shove my head into a toaster.


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2013)

Let's face it - the furries who could afford to live in the kind of place I'd move into would be pretty cool guys.

I think it'd be badass. (The Big Bang Theory badass, not, like... Bruce Willis or Human Centipede badass.)


The ones we're afraid of? They'd be stuck at their mom's homes. Economics.


----------



## Dreaming (May 9, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I would rather live in Detroit.


Hey, at least the property is cheap, and you get to watch Canada panic as they realize how close to that shit they are


----------



## Sithon (May 9, 2013)

Can I not vote for both the first and last options? strange...


----------



## Duality Jack (May 9, 2013)

I think the apartment building would be put under quarantine due to  massive health violations and the amount of STDs/STIs found there.

Likely the sluttery would breed some crotchzombie virus.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (May 11, 2013)

I don't even like staying the night at a friends, I don't think I'd enjoy being forced* to interact with others who share a common interest whether it be on a brighter or darker end of the spectrum.

Not so much forced, as I could continue to be a hermit, but one those days I do leave my room I'm sure they'd be all over me with "Where have you been!?" and other conversation starters...


----------



## Kazooie (May 11, 2013)

Friend of mine lives in a furry house.

Place is decorated to the brim with Actually Good Art (that isn't all furry, surprisingly). And they have this freakin' amazing basement with a couple sewing machines/material for making costumes/fursuits, and lots of lights hung on the ceiling above this weird transparent fabric creating a really neat lighting effect when you turn them on. Great for when you're Not Sober On Legal Drugs Such As Alcohol.

Residents gave me an odd look when I asked to just be addressed by my Real Life Name and not "Kazooie", though.


----------



## septango (May 14, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Friend of mine lives in a furry house.
> 
> Place is decorated to the brim with Actually Good Art (that isn't all furry, surprisingly). And they have this freakin' amazing basement with a couple sewing machines/material for making costumes/fursuits, and lots of lights hung on the ceiling above this weird transparent fabric creating a really neat lighting effect when you turn them on. Great for when you're Not Sober On Legal Drugs Such As Alcohol.
> 
> Residents gave me an odd look when I asked to just be addressed by my Real Life Name and not "Kazooie", though.



WHERE IS THIS MAGICAL PARADISE?!!!


----------



## Tigercougar (May 14, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Friend of mine lives in a furry house.
> 
> Place is decorated to the brim with Actually Good Art (that isn't all furry, surprisingly). And they have this freakin' amazing basement with a couple sewing machines/material for making costumes/fursuits, and lots of lights hung on the ceiling above this weird transparent fabric creating a really neat lighting effect when you turn them on. Great for when you're Not Sober On Legal Drugs Such As Alcohol.
> 
> Residents gave me an odd look when I asked to just be addressed by my Real Life Name and not "Kazooie", though.




...

Do they fuck each other?


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> ...
> 
> Do they fuck each other?



The answer is quite obvious, these are furries!


----------



## Kazooie (May 14, 2013)

septango said:


> WHERE IS THIS MAGICAL PARADISE?!!!


It's a fucking amazing house



Tigercougar said:


> ...
> 
> Do they fuck each other?


It's an amazing fucking house


----------



## Demensa (May 15, 2013)

But if _everyone _was furry then I'd have to find some other ridiculous subculture to be a part of, so I can still be a speshul snowflake!


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 15, 2013)

I voted for a galaxy full of furries because I think the goofy looking fursuits would fit right in on the litebrite and cardboard cutout set of the original Star Trek.


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> It's an amazing fucking house



Furries have the most fashionable brothels these days.


----------



## BRN (May 15, 2013)

I have never been in a room/house where:

 * all the occupants were furries
 * sex didn't happen in some way or form


Just saying.


----------



## Ozriel (May 15, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> I voted for a galaxy full of furries because I think the goofy looking fursuits would fit right in on the litebrite and cardboard cutout set of the original Star Trek.



And Captain Kirk having an orgy with the murrsuiters. :V


----------



## Kazooie (May 15, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Furries have the most fashionable brothels these days.


Honestly, I'm pretty jealous of what they have going on; I'd love to live in a house with people who I got along with, trusted, and have casual sex with. It'd probably make up for the fact that any normal friends/people I invited over would be weirded out.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 15, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Honestly, I'm pretty jealous of what they have going on; I'd love to live in a house with people who I got along with, trusted, and have casual sex with. It'd probably make up for the fact that any normal friends/people I invited over would be weirded out.



Well then in all seriousness...why don't you join your buddies?


----------



## Kazooie (May 15, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Well then in all seriousness...why don't you join your buddies?


House is full and I only really know one of the people there.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 24, 2013)

I wouldn't mind living with some furry roommates if they were level headed and well adjusted. We could watch furry movies on the weekends and chat about the latest in furfaggotry.

I feel like a furry state would just be a soap opera setting. "Did you hear what TwilightWuffz said about Foxyslut96 the other day?!? I swear to god the fursectution is happening again."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I wouldn't mind living with some furry roommates if they were level headed and well adjusted. We could watch furry movies on the weekends and chat about the latest in furfaggotry.
> 
> I feel like a furry state would just be a soap opera setting. "Did you hear what TwilightWuffz said about Foxyslut96 the other day?!? I swear to god the fursectution is happening again."



Guuuuuuuuuuuuuurllllll....you ain't even heard heard the latest FA drama have you? So like, MissesYiff09 was like totally drawing a pic of a Sonic character with a boner near a kid and they took...it...down. Fender's dun gone crazy...like the wind. 


:V


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 27, 2013)

Who would want to live in a BO growth-center of horny social outcasts? :V I wouldn't mind a few furry housemates, but I don't see any reason to spend all my time with the fandom.

[irrelevant speculation ahead] I imagine a furry-exclusive apartment complex might cause some alienation between its residents and whatever town its in. It would also perpetuate more of the annoying media speculation and TMZ spies trying to "expose" furpiles going on inside and shit like that.


----------



## SilverTheWolf (Jun 3, 2013)

a house with furry friends is fine but i think anymore than makes the fandom become boring because then you dont get to go sight seeing when you go to a furcon


----------



## freerider (Jun 6, 2013)

I would go deaf from all the moaning


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 12, 2013)

I went of galaxy because then there would be creature or alien that is sentient like us. Just imagine there by be a half wolff human out there just like me!


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 12, 2013)

siriuswolff said:


> I went of galaxy because then there would be creature or alien that is sentient like us. Just imagine there by be a half wolff human out there just like me!



...Wrong thread?


----------



## Machine (Jun 12, 2013)

siriuswolff said:


> *half wolff human out there just like me!*


Ahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 12, 2013)

lmao whoops it was a poll option

I voted for 2+ furry roommates. We'd have alot of fun


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

I wouldn't mind it. In fact I would find it enjoyable. Go ahead, move me in with a couple Furries or more.


----------



## TongueImpaler (Jul 12, 2013)

It Would be nice to live with furries in same house. but ofc own personal spaces n' rules 
It would just be so perfect.  but ofc, Spefic rules >:I it would be really disturbing to hear moaning and huffing all the time too


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 12, 2013)

What, and risk getting raped? No thanks.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 15, 2013)

I would say an apartment complex, but I don't think I'd ever get any sleep with all the moaning. And I wouldn't be able to record any music stuff anymore.


----------



## Bando (Jul 15, 2013)

I can think of about 789 things better than living in a house full of furries.

Messes and I don't work well together, let alone the stank of a bunch of neckbeards.


----------



## DredWofster (Jul 18, 2013)

I suppose if you wanted to you could set up some sort of housing corporation to oversee the building and operation of a housing complex for fans of anthropomorphic animals. There are many types of housing to potentially pursue, such as a private non profit housing corporation that could be mixed income, say 50% rent geared to income and 50% market rent. This could be either a private non profit housing corporation or a housing co-operative non profit. A furry co-op might be neat, especially if well run and maintained. Then there's the option of going with something with a little more luxury such as say a condominium housing complex. Or you could even say master plan a whole mixed furry housing neighbourhood with a mix of building types of non profits, co ops, condos and privately and publicly owned stand alone houses with a healthy mix of anthro animal fans and regular folk. The neighbourhood could also include say a nice Light Rail Transit line and lots of greenery, parks and public space, including public library and community centre, neighbourhood retail etc. This might actually be somewhat feasable where there's higher numbers of anthro animal fans such as say in California. It could become quite the business venture. Furries busting into the realm of housing development and urban planning... (Sorry I couldn't help myself, I'm an Urban Affairs geek so yeah...)  : )


----------



## BRN (Jul 18, 2013)

Can't see a reason why a well-planned commune wouldn't work on the engineering level, it's just that I don't see a reason why only furries would choose to move in there.


----------



## DairyProduct (Aug 6, 2013)

if there was some sort of furry state or city the citizens would undoubtedly be having kids right? what would the babyfurs do? what about those babyfurs who are super into sissification and crossdressing? would they go out of their way to dress their children as little sissy babies for as long as possible


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

I already live in a house with other furries.


----------



## Motig (Aug 22, 2013)

Depends what sort of furries!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 22, 2013)

As long as the land sharks aren't carnivorous, I'm fine.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes and no.

To share an apartment with furries, cool sure.
A whole apartment complex run by furries? Maybe.
A whole city/comune?
Hell fucking no.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know any furry irl, I can only assume I'm the only one in my city, I guess it could be cool to be in a apartment with furries


----------



## clandestein (Aug 23, 2013)

A 3-bed house with two other furries sounds awesome.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 24, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a single house shared with 1-2 other furs. Least there I can exert some cleanliness control. Any bigger like a complex, or territories, nahh. Unless I was boss/ruler, since I'd mandate and enforce regular showering/bathing.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 25, 2013)

clandestein said:


> A 3-bed house with two other furries sounds awesome.


Totally agreed.

Now, only problem is... who the hell is cooking?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

clandestein said:


> A 3-bed house with two other furries sounds awesome.


Take a look around this forum and the main site. 
Say that again. 


LegitWaterfall said:


> As long as the land sharks aren't carnivorous, I'm fine.


The worst they'd do is suckle cocks.


----------



## Chrome (Aug 25, 2013)

I rather be roommates with furries instead of a whole city or state with just them.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 28, 2013)

I clicked the 3rd poll option (town) 
SOLELY BECAUSE 
I wouldn't want to live in such a town, I would just visit it nearby. 
I mean it'd be entertaining to chill there for a few hours or even a few days but I  dont think I could stick around for any longer.


----------



## Senrain (Aug 30, 2013)

Depends on the type of furries. I wouldn't feel comfortable living with 'furverts'.

I'd probably enjoy living with a couple people who are casually involved in the fandom like I am. Don't wear tails or nothing, just a hobby.


----------



## Iryno (Aug 30, 2013)

A planet of actual furry _characters _doesn't seem too bad, as long as the only difference is appearance and not behavior/history or anything else. That would be pretty sweet, actually. But a city of furry characters? Well, obviously that would cause problems with the rest of the world, and an entire country would probably be even worse.

In terms of actual humans who identify as furry, I think a house is as big as I'd go, maybe with one other person who isn't furry to stave off drama. Any congregation larger than several abodes next to each other would probably turn into a 24/7 shitstorm.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I do like the idea of a country run by furries but only if I live there and if it wasn't namedd Furtonia. Seriously, that name is  unoriginal.


----------



## Iryno (Aug 30, 2013)

Senrain said:


> I wouldn't feel comfortable living with 'furverts'.



Because pushing your sexual interests on others is a prerequisite for liking adult furry art.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Sep 9, 2013)

I've shared a place with furries before, 
and only one of them tried to sacrifice me to their false idol ( :V ?)


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

A house with two furry friends seems fine by me. I was thinking of getting roommates anyway. Being a furry isn't the end of the universe. As long as they're nice, clean people who pay bills and don't constantly bring people over I'd be fine.


----------



## lefurr (Sep 17, 2013)

House mates would be fun.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Sep 17, 2013)

It depends. Some I know have jobs, run their lives well, and are great people. I would gladly rent or live with them. The other side of furries? No I would not... Depends on who you know and how comfortable you are.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 18, 2013)

I wish the whole world was full of furries, and I wish they all wanted to get yiffy with me. :V

But no, the only reason I'm staying here is because it's full of fun people, not because I'm forcing myself to enjoy the company of others just to say I'm friends with furries. There are so many shitlord furries out there, having a whole world full of furries wouldn't change the fact that there's lots of awful people out there.

With that said, even housing with a furry is conditional. Nobody's getting a free ride for wanting to fuck cartoons in my house.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Now that I live in an apartment I can say it would be pretty cool to have furry neighbors or whatever. We could eat food, and watch animated movies together, and get tipsy.


----------



## Solyka (Sep 26, 2013)

It'd be fun to live in an apartment complex with other furries but I'd still like to go out into town with plain ol' people lol I've grown up around plain ol' people so I'd miss them lol

If possibly (as I've always thought about owning an apartment complex) I'd go to a city with many furries who live in it and open an apartment complex but send out leasing information into furry websites forums. (site rules permitting)
Of course, if somebody from the general public were to come in they might get quite the surprise and possibly spread bad things about the complex. 

I imagine it would be easier to just go to a hotel/motel that's very near to a con and just hope there will happen to be a lot of furries staying there for the weekend. Close enough! lol


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 26, 2013)

If we're talking about humans identifying as furries, then an appartment. I actually think this was a good idea.

If talking about anthros... Let's create a huuuuuge furry country - no humans allowed!


----------



## Jags (Sep 26, 2013)

It'd be interesting, certainly. But imagine the racist 'anti-fur' clubs and suchlike. Wherever there is something different, some group would hate it with a passion....


----------



## NovaCaine (Sep 30, 2013)

I love living with furries lol 
I currently am rooming with 2 in a nice apartment :3
They are good friends of mine in the fandom though, and I have known them for years. I trust them a lot and know them fairly well :3

If you want to live with other furries, be sure you know them well enough first. Otherwise you may not like the outcome, encase they're not the right fit, or something rather


----------



## Cynicism (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm picky with people but if I could find two like-minded people who shared an interest in furry then I'd be open to the idea of living with them.


----------



## Wingfurry (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd love to live with furries at least, I find literally all to be cutes anyway >.<


----------



## Khador (Oct 2, 2013)

Having a apartment block full of furries I would find allot of fun if kinda dramatic at times I would imagine getting home from work I would cheer up and calm down before I even got to open my door


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 3, 2013)

Already live with three other furs.


----------



## Death's_Companion (Oct 3, 2013)

im laugh my ass off, yku guys are hilarious XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2013)

NovaCaine said:


> I love living with furries lol
> I currently am rooming with 2 in a nice apartment :3
> They are good friends of mine in the fandom though, and I have known them for years. I trust them a lot and know them fairly well :3
> 
> If you want to live with other furries, be sure you know them well enough first. Otherwise you may not like the outcome, encase they're not the right fit, or something rather


I'm in the same situation exept one is my husband and the other my BFF. Tis quite wonderful.


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have no issue if they where a furry or not


----------



## Grep (Oct 10, 2013)

God no. Most of you don't wash or even do any sort of basic hygiene things at all. The whole place would smell like dead dog and wasted ejaculation.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 19, 2013)

Didn't vote on poll, my option was not there.

Joining furry fandom is simply self-declared and without requirement. So forming a community of people who share a superficial interest without speaking about or regarding their deeper values (or lack thereof) would be pretty retarded.

I mean, a community of anthros could be respectable, >>>>> IF <<<<< the community and anthropomorphic motif was signified by some sort of idealism deeper than just a masturbatory opiate. Oh, and >>>>> ALSO, ONLY IF <<<<< the last 20 years of selfish, entitled, and apathetic precedent set by the fandom's man-child STD-magnet lard-asses could be magically erased. I'm not talking about the beaten to death impossibility of changing the fandom. The fandom's ultra-inclusiveness, rejecting all forms of social minimums and standards, is well set in stone; you may as well try to reassemble a pumpkin after its been turned into a pie. 

I'm saying that even trying to start up a little private anthropomorphic commune untainted by the shallow values of furry fandom is pretty impossible at this point. Anthropomorphism has been successfully culturally defined with incompetent sociopathic man-child self-diagnosed ASSBURGERS. What other demographic would be interested in joining an anthro club at this point?

---- AND NOW, FOR SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT ----

Now, think about this: furries are shaping humanity's primordial attitudes about sapient inhuman life perhaps centuries before contact is made. We are. 

That's far beyond the responsibility, by thousands of orders of more power with far-reaching consequences, than these worm neckbeards should have. Imagine the ideas about furries being applied, with dire consequences, to a fur/scale/feather-sporting alien race living on one of all those extrasolar planets NASA keeps discovering ( https://www.google.com/search?q=nasa+earth+like+planet+discovery ). Let's hope for our sake's and their's, that nature made all the aliens look exactly like humans, and nothing like highly evolved versions of any if the other lifeforms on Earth... on all the living worlds orbiting trillions of trillions of stars.

The concept of a respectable community of anthropomorphic beings is fucked along with humanity's attitudes toward sapient inhuman life -- thanks to furries -- forever. Case in point: if a fur covered race were to show up tomorrow, how much of humanity's attitude would be shaped by their attitudes towards furries (a contemporary hedonistic cesspit subculture of losers)? Ultimately, the sourness our irresponsibility leaves may come back to bite an ill-directed humanity in the ass sometime down the road. 

As the twig is bent -- so grows the tree.


----------



## Suka (Oct 31, 2013)

I think it would be cool living in a household of all furies but anything larger would make it not unique any more, and probably cause some people to loos intrest.


----------



## speedactyl (Nov 29, 2013)

well agree Suka. it would be weird if anything larger. unless that was a flash mob prank. lol


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 9, 2013)

Hard to say, some I roomed with at cons almost made me want to strangle myself on how they act.
Some not all, tho you really get to see how people really are when doing this.
Makes me believe(well more so) furries really ruin everything.  

A couple may be okay if you know them well and personally.
Anything else I am saying yes and no at same time, and keep finding my self juggling both sides as good or bad.
A whole galaxy could work cause that would be the normal.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 10, 2013)

Considering the fact that last year I lived in an apartment with a fellow furry I am all for sharing an apartment with two.


----------



## Rat Balls (Dec 10, 2013)

i'd be down w/sharing an apartment with a couple of furs, but only so long as they're decent. there will be no "OMG SO RANDOM!!! I GOT FOAM!!!!!" here


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 10, 2013)

I currently live in a house of four furs and two non-furs. It's not too bad. But then again, the furry thing really isn't brought up all that much other than mentioned in jokes. As long as the people are good everything should work out whether they were furry or not.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 10, 2013)

Only if Toshabi can be my roommate.


----------



## Sumi (Dec 10, 2013)

I wouldn't mind living with Some awesome Furries! I've lived in a house with two other furries once before. It was kinda fun!


----------



## Halopromise (Dec 12, 2013)

I life with plenty and could live with more honestly. Been a year and it's so much fun. XD


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 12, 2013)

Good Gravy. Almost 40 people answered negatively. It gives purpose to the trolls, I suppose.


----------



## HallowLight (Dec 13, 2013)

I would half to chose a whole town like animal Crossing I just love that game. I just don't see how I can live in a an apartment since I live one in the current moment and I just want to be that old lady with a broom to my neighbors upstairs. If I had to live in a house I would feel like I have to restrict being a furry to that house and not outside. I cand handle a town or a city then I can feel like I am different form the others, Plus I can live out in the woods away from people but yet I can walk to the store and get what I need to live.


----------



## iBolt! (Dec 13, 2013)

Just a house with no more than 3 furry housemates, or no more than 1 per bedroom on a larger home (5+br). I feel the magic of cons would be ruined if there was anything larger than that.


----------



## Midyin (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the idea of Furries(anthros) being a living race of people and having their own country...


----------



## Opnast (Dec 15, 2013)

A town consisting of quite a few furs would be fun, I think.
Now... If everyone in said town/city was a furry, it may just get boring.
Being a fur is fun and unique! If everyone around you was one, it's be less enjoyable, I think.
That said, a lot of cities *are *like this, I just live in a small, unknown state in which I know not a single furry.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

The idea of a furry run anything... Well, let's just say that if I'm dependent upon that thing, it scares the shit out of me.

Furries are fucking flakes, for the most part.


----------



## Midyin (Dec 18, 2013)

Would a furry run country need a seat on the UN? i mean, how much can a country full of Yiff-heads really contribute to the world?


----------



## TeX (Dec 19, 2013)

Midyin said:


> Would a furry run country need a seat on the UN? i mean, how much can a country full of Yiff-heads really contribute to the world?



Well, Maybe they could be the ones contributing to the population, while the smarter ones ran the country.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 19, 2013)

I would prefer FAF regulars than just regular furries, and even then some of you fuckers are a bit too weird.


----------



## dialup (Dec 19, 2013)

_Hell no._


----------



## kairi920 (Dec 21, 2013)

I've only ever met 2 furries in real life, but they both moved to Ohio.

That being said, I'd live with a few furry roommates if they're anything like those two.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

The thing is, at least for me, living with 2 furry mates in a house/flat would be far better than a planet. Consider this; everyone is special. Logically, that forces the inverse; that nobody is special. The same example can be mapped to a furry planet. If everyone is a furry then, logically, there is no fandom as it ceases to be a group and thus being a furry is a normality. As it would become a normality, there would be no recognition or celebrations for the fandom as it is everyday life and not special. 

Henry Ford brought the car to the public. A once rare and exclusive item that only the rich could afford has now become so domestic that we tae it for granted; with no recognition whatsoever.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 21, 2013)

Midyin said:


> Would a furry run country need a seat on the UN? i mean, how much can a country full of Yiff-heads really contribute to the world?



My mother works at United Nations. Each and every year the Furry fandom contributes a little over 3 million to the nation and helps stimulate the economy.


----------



## lefurr (Dec 22, 2013)

Yea that be pretty neat. For roommates though...


----------



## Delta (Dec 22, 2013)

If my experience and the stories told by many a person are anything to go by, living in a furry-ruled/run/majority anything would be mediocre to downright disgusting.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 27, 2013)

I think what the original poster was going for was a group of anthropomorphic individuals and not people in the fandom. That being said, I think it would be awesome to live in a dimension of all furry people where travel between the stars was not only possible but common place.

Keep in mind, not every animal would be intelligent as that would be bad for everyone, especially the predators. Most prey animals are MUCH large and stronger and better organized than what eats it so if they were intelligent, they would overpower and destroy any threats so there would have to be a sustainable source of protein (ie non-sentient prey animals). Also, agriculture would be impossible as not many thinking individuals would be willing to keep their own fecal let alone scatter it across a field. So as agriculture is remove, so are the plants. The plants removed, so are the plant eaters. The plant eaters are removed, so are the  meat eaters so in a place where only smart animals exist, they would not for long.

As this would be a dimension of furry creatures, you would run into planets where only 1 or 2 species reached awareness, heavy speciesist thoughts would dominate and anyone not of the dominant (well, there is not really any better way to put it) race would be heavily discriminated against. You would also have subterranean and aquatic planets as not all beings can exist on or at least above land. Traveling abroad would pose problems for anyone from these planets as they would need special suits just to be able to survive. Sending ambassadors to these places, however, would not as there are multiple creatures that can exist comfortably in different environments. For instance, amphibians or sea mammals to the aquatic planets. All they would need would be a special oxygen filled chamber sunk to depth so they could come back for air. For the subterranean domains, send rodents and a UV lamp so they could produce vitamin D.

Yes, a situation like this would present its own set of problems but I think that as a whole, having everyone different would make things better as a whole and would leave less room for the atrocities so common place in our present situation.


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 29, 2013)

An apartment if the roommates aren't Asshats


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 4, 2014)

Envisions Febreeze being shipped in to such large communities by tanker truck.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 4, 2014)

Imagine all the water bottles and headless lounges! It depends honestly. TBH I wouldn't mind living with another furball


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Jan 4, 2014)

Eirrinn said:


> Imagine all the water bottles and headless lounges! It depends honestly. TBH I wouldn't mind living with another furball


Water bottles? That's quite the amount of H20 bottles in the world


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 9, 2014)

I think if being a furry was more accepted, then a bunch livin g in an apartment could make a decent reality show.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 9, 2014)

I would want to live with a few furries, but not a whole apartment or more because diversity keeps things interesting.


----------



## soak (Feb 21, 2014)

I would love to have some furry roommates to hang with as long as they aren't shit.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 21, 2014)

Every furry I have met outside this site has been nothing but drama with other furries.


----------



## corpse-grinder (Feb 24, 2014)

Issue with this is once you go past house and into city, it will be too much of a common thing to matter much anymore. then it will e how it is today just alot of random fursuits in walmart.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 2, 2014)

I did it, I moved into a furry house. 

im living the dream

[sub]please dont judge me ):[/sub]


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

Wouldn't really be special if I did. Maybe one other. Either a bro I can share stuff with or a furry gal I can fall for. Not both, no more than me and another.


----------



## Rassah (Mar 11, 2014)

Has the old stereotype of furries being broke, jobless basement dwellers been refuted yet. If no, that would be a pretty sad town to live in.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

Pfft never seen that stereotype before.


----------



## skifty (Mar 28, 2014)

I would honestly be one of the few people to live in a furry galaxy. In my mind I feel it would be very close to this world we live in now due to furries becoming more common also because everyone would be a furry but there would be a hint of diversity also in a world like that, and thats something i'd be interested in. Of course you'd have your bad eggs here and there, but there'd be plenty of great people to surround yourself with so it wouldnt be so bad. 

There are some really wierd people out there that are furries now that I think of it, but they'd be like your normal wierd person in this world in my opinion.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2014)

Lived with a furry once, He hardly bathed, was a horrible mess, and stank horribly. 
Also liked kids too much.

Fuck that.


----------



## Luna the Woleer (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes I would love to live in a house with other furrs but my step mom would probably never talk to me agean


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

So long as the furries keep their tails away from me and don't tease me about my scales, I wouldn't mind living in a whole city full of 'em.


----------



## peppr (Apr 4, 2014)

i mean, technically, i sort of do right now?
the people i moved in with, the actual owner (on the lease, his parents allowed him to continue to live here & pay rent after they moved away) i think is?
my other roommies joke about it with him on occasion so i'm assuming. 
they/he don't know i am part of the fandom as well, and i'm keeping it that way since he's also a very creepy.
 anyway long story short we're moving right back out again (after only about a month here) because of him and his antics, 
so i guess it depends on how they act, their personality.
i finally found another fur in this state and they act like this? i dont know D:


----------



## DorotheaH (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't care as long everyone gets along. And as long no one takes my food. Then everything is fine. Well for the housemates part tho.


----------



## Belluavir (May 1, 2014)

Luna the Woleer said:


> Yes I would love to live in a house with other furrs but my step mom would probably never talk to me agean



This is what is called a win-win.


----------



## Yotipo (May 2, 2014)

The description of people in this poll is as vague as a group whose favorite color is blue. There are incredible furs and extremely detestable furs. But all the same, it would make an interesting _apartment complex_. And I could use some more stories in my current mundane state of being.


----------



## Matyasfarkas (May 2, 2014)

Gotta say that it would be nice just to have a city or state with all furries. Any more than that seems like it'll cause a problem.. Not sure what it is, something's just telling me that bad things would happen


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

If I lived with a couple furries who are nice people, then I'd love it! That's actually what I wanna do when I'm old enough.


----------



## Chubunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Those who say it would be weird to hear all the moans and such.. obviously aren't mature enough to realize that sex is a natural thing and you'd be part of the crowd making such noises


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 23, 2014)

As long as they give me space and tolerate me, I dont really care who I live with


----------



## Kocyra (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd live with two or three other people, but not a whole apartment, Would be a tad weird.


----------



## Rhykus Finlay (Jul 30, 2014)

This, depends entirely upon who these furries are....I don't care if they're furs, I just want sane people...


----------



## rastaeducation (Aug 5, 2014)

I would dig living in a furry nation, it would be a very nice(albeit perhaps creepy) place.


----------



## Solyka (Aug 7, 2014)

Depends..I know the fur community has a bad wrap and I can see why but I think it'd be pretty fun to be surrounded by so many people with a similar interest that expands into a lifestyle sometimes.


----------



## Nyte Kitsune (Oct 15, 2014)

Though I voted on "House with 2+ Furry Roomates, the most realistic option, An apartment with furs...... *cough*, If I had money to invest, I already had this same idea and I plan to maybe roll with this one day. A Galaxy of furs.. Hmm.. If we were anthros in this galaxy, yes, a galaxy of fursuiters.. well.. could be interesting.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a feeling things would be too touchy-lovey-dovey for me.


----------



## Booker (Nov 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I have a feeling things would be too touchy-lovey-dovey for me.



Wouldnt that be the whole reason?!?!    Hell for a little over a year my house consisted of a Furry (me),  a drag queen (my ex) a Twink (now my ex) and a Pokemon nut (now the drag queens ex). With the fun from that mess I think an apartment complex full of furrys would be non-stop fun and one hell of a show.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 6, 2014)

If real anthropomorphic animals existed? I think I'd be good with a planet. As far as how it would affect things, that would depend on alot of things. Average intelligence, logic/instinct balance, technology levels, and so on.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd recruit aload of bonobo sonas and even therians to make it interesting and we can live in our own hippy yet seedy sordid communal doss house and everything would be fabulous. :V


----------



## Mr.Foox (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't worry! I'll buy all of Detroit for $400 dollars and all the furs will inhabit it. Wow that was bad. Seriously though...maybe like a privetly owned island weekend getaway would be nice but no
..maybe not that major...the furry on your right could be trying to get big by drinking bleach and the one two your left likes munching on dicks and cutting off balls ( Although that's just people in general and is nothing to really fear. ). Especially a whole city. I could be wrong though, it would be nice to experiment with it when a rich fur drops a money bomb on a descent sized island and inhabits it with fur enthusiast to live on...but till then we can only dream! One day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

You moron you've doomed us all!


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 14, 2014)

Nekokami said:


> If I lived with a couple furries who are nice people, then I'd love it! That's actually what I wanna do when I'm old enough.



Same hopefully i can find other furries to live with at least 2


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll go with Galaxy. Would bring about a lot more variety, laughter, sex and drama. Everything would seem 20 shades brighter and more intense, yet paradoxically senseless and insane.


----------



## Gauze (Dec 29, 2014)

An apartment complex would seem nice, especially if everyone's on the same page and cool. Could have big parties and hang out and stuff what I would give to live there.


----------



## Fopfox (Jan 2, 2015)

So, when you say furry run country, are you referring to pasty humans who occasionally dress up in silly animal costumes or animal people on some crazy intergalactic imperialistic quest?

Because the former would be weird, while the latter would be bad, but also strangely erotic.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 6, 2015)

The first thing I noticed, upon actually seeing this old thread, was the choice of word for "want." I'm not sure I'd necessarily specifically -want- any of these scenarios, but I recognize that they could be cool or different or so... from a fictional perspective, I suppose.

That said, it'd be cool to live in a furry household, so long as these are furries I get along with, of course -- and this is somewhat of a normal, standard, plausible situation, from the folks I've met locally here (Bay Area / Cali). An apartment complex, in a similar vein, kinda the same boat.

Once we get to city and beyond, I realize there is a certain tone I have or thought process I go into when I understand or recognize someone as a "furry" -- and I feel like the diversity would more or less die out at that point, regardless of all these dozens of species and ... different fur coloring, scale assortments, wing varieties, etc.

I kinda always imagine this sort of "what if anthropomorphics were real" environment as one that still has humans among the crowd. That said, I also kinda feel like it would just be an aesthetic replacement for the world we live in now -- and then, we'd have separation by breed, bright colors versus dark colors, inter-species sexism racism bias or whatever mumbo jumbo you see happening now, already...

Sounds neat, but then, I kinda don't think it'd be much different beyond how fuzzy folks would be. And again, would I -want- that? Not sure it'd matter enough; but it would be neat.


----------



## Zirco (Jan 7, 2015)

none means i don't want to have to worry about a rogue bestiality furry neighbor raping my dog


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't mind living in an apartment with my roommate/mates being furries. Heck even an apartment complex exclusively for it? Why not, if everyone remains civil and respectful it could be great craic/fun


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't touch my shit, be cool w/ my recreational substance use, pony up rent on time and stay away from me after I get home from work. As long as those conditions are met, I wouldn't mind living with furries.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope. Furries are too obnoxious and I want to be left alone.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd say a town/city would be a great. Enough that I can get some variety but not over the top. Though preferably a world/country could pose some interesting things as well but i'd have to start on a town.


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 11, 2015)

House. It'll be fun having a small and nice niche group of friends in the fandom but then being able to go out into the world.


----------



## Bostoniscold (Jan 12, 2015)

i would love to have furry room mates 2 is company 3 a croud and 4 is a party ill go with 4 hope this is in my future if it was a furry world war would be to cute and would be a better place


----------



## StrangerCoug (Jan 12, 2015)

I went with galaxy. I'm into animals quite a bit, and the thought's pretty cool.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 17, 2015)

The Lylat System, anyone?


----------



## The King Maker (Feb 20, 2015)

Personally i'd rather live by myself. I'm around people all day and enjoy the times I do recieve my solitude. But a neighborhood, or apartment complex, or galaxy full of anthromorphs. I'd dig that. Might help me become more social.


----------



## Suid (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, there'd be alot more people to relate to, but is that really what I want?
Besides, a certain type of zealot might become more prevalent, so maybe some housemates.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 21, 2015)

That would be just sooooo cool c:


----------



## ZyyreWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

I think the idea of 2+ housemates sounds the most pleasing. A city or a whole complex would just seem to get weird after a while, to me at least.
Also fresh out of the water post (_much noob._)


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 25, 2015)

I want to see the town I live in (Abilene Texas) be full of furries.
I'll turn the town into a fortress as well


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 6, 2015)

An apartment full of furries would be the best for me. Coming home to furries would be the most exciting part of the day, but weekend parties in the apartment would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Dewi_K (May 7, 2015)

I think that could be interest, but my companions/mates will have to respect me like I respect them. I think on a house there must be harmony and a good ambient with the others.

But If someone no respect the others, IÂ´ll have to say to leave us.



aeroxwolf said:


> An apartment full of furries would be the best  for me. Coming home to furries would be the most exciting part of the  day, but weekend parties in the apartment would be the greatest thing  ever.



Exactly, there must be very cool. can talk with other that also want the same things like you, and the parties could be something awesome.


----------



## Just_Like_Magic (May 7, 2015)

It'd be cool if I knew more like-minded people who were furries in real life (I've known a few, but... We didnt mix well, to put it politely) but I wouldn't really want 2+ room mates of them. But that stands whether they're furry or not. I think I'd barely be able to put up with one room mate.


----------



## 8bitWolf (May 8, 2015)

it would depend on the kind of furry. I've found 4 major types. 1. enjoys art comics etc. doesn't really leave the comp.  2. starts to leave comp art on wall hard copy comic maybe an anthrocon visit  3. fur suits (worn more often than not) plushies the whole thing but mainly keeps the rp at the conventions  4. very rare to me they seem to have lost touch of reality and dont know when to turn it off. No joke i asked not to be touched by one on a street and he barked at me. If it was type one or two, sure why the hell not house, city, town, whatever, but any from three and God forbid four im movin not even gonna give it a shot.


----------



## ShioBear (May 8, 2015)

lol if there was a city where everyone was a furry i would open a club and dj there every night in a suit. life would be good<3


----------



## Prism (May 22, 2015)

I have to agree with the people saying that having an entire building/city devoted to furries might be a bit weird. 
But maybe having a few roommates/partners that were cool with it without being to overboard/crazy would be pretty awesome. c:


----------



## Wolfly (Jun 1, 2015)

You left me no choice.  I have to suck cocks.  I wouldn't hang myself first (I do enjoy living most of the time) but I see no particular benefit or lasting enjoyment that I would get out of such an arrangement (any of the above).  On the other hand it could certainly be interesting / entertaining at times.  Attempting to qualify my initial feelings I can just say that people, or the "public" especially, are usually a chore to coexist with.  Having this one interest in common wouldn't really change that for me.



Just_Like_Magic said:


> It'd be cool if I knew more like-minded  people who were furries in real life (I've known a few, but... We didnt  mix well, to put it politely) but I wouldn't really want 2+ room mates  of them. But that stands whether they're furry or not. I think I'd  barely be able to put up with one room mate.



This says it pretty well for me, too.  Edited to include the quote.


----------



## Plash (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure in what sense furry is being used so I'll apply it to both uses.

I guess having furries (i.e. humans with an interest in anthro animals) on a massive scale would be interesting, particularly in how it affected our relationship to the animal kingdom. Few people are going to conflate animals with their anthro brethren, of course, but having such an interest both widely taken up and acknowledged might affect our attitude to animals in a positive way: we might want to devote greater resources to protecting animals and their habitats, promoting their welfare and so on… because on some level, in our own heads, they are something we respect and admire, and inspire us to create remarkable things.

A world of literal talking animals sounds like it would be incredibly problematic, in no small part because of the hierarchy that animals naturally fall into. Cats hunt and eat mice as a matter of course: it's their nature. Give both animals intelligence, and how does that relationship change in our eyes? It turns from something healthy and natural into something kind of perverse, arguably.


----------



## Grahani (Jun 16, 2015)

Nothing wrong with this sort of behaviour - as long as they stay off the furniture and don't scratch the wallpaper bodysuit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

i have an empty spare room
come live with me


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 24, 2015)

I think it'd be fun to have a furry roommate, so long as s/he is tame.


----------



## Prince_Applejack (Jun 24, 2015)

I would love to live with a couple of Satyrs that I know and get along with.


----------



## TetsuoHaneda (Jun 24, 2015)

I gotta be careful on making species-ist jokes whenever any anthros are around if they exist. But I wouldn't mind having some anthros as friends.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess "galaxy" about covers it. Then again if we don't have trans-planetary travel we probably wouldn't need more than a world, but sure. Bring on Planet of the Furries!

But even at the real-world house level, yeah, I'd live with furries. I fail to see the problem. Plus, you live with someone around your size and *bam* that's double the accessories. Tails, suits, whatever. Just... Fabreeze that stuff when you use it.


----------



## MintyMu (Jul 23, 2015)

It's all fun and games until we start hunting one another. Plus how would weird hybrids even work out? Like is a cat/goat prey or predator?


----------



## Aurymn (Jul 26, 2015)

If it were a world of furries our values in life would probably be much different than it is now. It would be a welcome change. Although am sure there would be a whole different dynamic to the social construct.
But since we don't have a world, we do have the fandom and that's close.
I'd certainly enjoy a household. Just put my litter box in the corner some where.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2015)

I would wish to live where my neighbors keep their finances and personal lives in order. Furries rarely do such. Perhaps a roommate, but nothing greater than that.


----------



## Mei (Aug 6, 2015)

No.... no.... Just my boyfriend and I, no others.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 11, 2015)

I would like to see furtonia go to the UN. The Furtonian ambassador gets on stage in full fursuit and gives a speach consisting mostly of squeaky noises. It would be beautiful.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd love to live in a galaxy of furries. Some of the moons would be balls of fluff.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

It depends on who they are like all people


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 17, 2016)

My story has an empire ruled by post-human anthros who are descended from the _fandom itself_. However, the knowledge of their cultural origin is heavily corrupted by myths, legends and the relentless passage of time.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd prefer an apartment complex full of furries... There'd be a bunch of chaos if it was a state or Galaxy. And I don't mean the cute kind.


----------



## Fopfox (Mar 25, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> My story has an empire ruled by post-human anthros who are descended from the _fandom itself_. However, the knowledge of their cultural origin is heavily corrupted by myths, legends and the relentless passage of time.



Link? I am intrigued.

As for the topic...I don't know if I'd feel at home in a location dominated by another species. I'm sure you can read far too much into that, but sooner or later I'd honestly feel like I'm the odd man out (Even if I was attracted to the populace).


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 25, 2016)

Fopfox said:


> Link? I am intrigued.
> 
> As for the topic...I don't know if I'd feel at home in a location dominated by another species. I'm sure you can read far too much into that, but sooner or later I'd honestly feel like I'm the odd man out (Even if I was attracted to the populace).



No excerpts currently, just supporting detail and art. I'm going to publish it as a novel.

They are called the Kemono and have carved themselves a small slice of civilization out of the savagery of the Sargasso Sector: The Kemono Union. Thirty-five-hundred years in the future and more than a thousand lightyears from Terra. 

They remember the fandom (or "Freeborn" as they call them; a corruption of "Furry" and "Brony") as "men and women who held elaborate banquets in the skins of fantastic beasts." I like the idea of a well-known yet still obscure subculture as the unintended beginning of a 151-planet empire.

Memories of Old Earth are fragmented; pieced together from the ancient DataVaults used to preserve all Human knowledge. The DV closest to the Kemono was not in the best of shape, so their knowledge of history and modern culture is pretty spotty.


----------



## Fopfox (Mar 25, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> No excerpts currently, just supporting detail and art. I'm going to publish it as a novel.
> 
> They are called the Kemono and have carved themselves a small slice of civilization out of the savagery of the Sargasso Sector: The Kemono Union. Thirty-five-hundred years in the future and more than a thousand lightyears from Terra.
> 
> ...



Hah! Like it. I'm a fan of both forgotten history settings and absurdist stories. Looking forward to seeing it for sale one day.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 25, 2016)

Fopfox said:


> Hah! Like it. I'm a fan of both forgotten history settings and absurdist stories. Looking forward to seeing it for sale one day.



Thanks. It's only a bit absurdist. I try to carefully balance it between drama and comedy - a la _Venture Bros._


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 25, 2016)

I chose the room mates option, but I also suck cocks so...


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 25, 2016)

An apartment complex or a dorm area would be cool


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol, I love the assumption my opinion hinges solely on whether or not the other people are furs.

Maybe I'd want that and maybe I wouldn't.

It would depend on the people in question: how responsible they are and whether their habits and predilections would lead to a copacetic living situation.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2016)

Ricky said:


> It would depend on the people in question: how responsible they are and whether their habits and predilections would lead to a copacetic living situation.



I'd live in a housing complex built and run by Ricky, 'cause he's a Beaver and makes me laugh, and Beavers are good with wood, so he could fix things, and keep the place well maintained.

But what if his teeth went bad and fell out? Well, I guess a set of false Beaver teeth wouldn't be too expensive, 'cause there's just two of them. Maybe I could get a him a pair that were Titanium tipped, even.

Plus, he could build damns, and we could use hydro-electric power, and not have to pay an electric bill.


----------



## xokux (Apr 5, 2016)

im crying; I love this LOL the options are making me hysterically laugh


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd rather be in a house with the furry roommates. To me, the fun in being a furry is being different and having non-furries gawk and talk about you. Where's the fun if everyone's the same, y'know? :3


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 10, 2016)

With real anthropomorphic animals? Sure.

With basement dwellers and can eaters dressed in animal costumes? Hell no.


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2016)

Simo said:


> and Beavers are good with wood



*changes to beaver mode* ... _you have no idea_ ;3

/beaver



Simo said:


> But what if his teeth went bad and fell out?



The doctor has told me I have nearly cavity-proof teeth.

That surprised me since I chipped the hell out of my inside molars biting down on my barbell by accident several times.

You can't tell without a dentist's mirror, since it's just the inside, but I was always afraid doing that would lead to them.


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

I was going to pick state or country but then racism would be a major problem. Humans bombing or denying public services to non humans. Having everyone furry would be like a regular day but still much softer. Like in Zootopia. Then there is the problem of different species, some are larger (very much) and some are very tiny. So it would get troublesome concerning predators eating farm animals such as cows and mice? Is this murder? So many variables! I want to change my vote to country so that we can interbreed with humans in the area and slowly disperse out like an invasive species.


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 18, 2016)

No. Straight up no any which way. I'm not even good talking or making friends online. Living anywhere with any kind of furry means me going to jail when I judo-throw them in response to a spontaneous hug.


----------



## Pistachio (May 18, 2016)

I don't know, I feel like it would be nice for the first week but then going to cons or meets would just lose their magic and it wouldn't be as fun. That, and the fact that there would just be SO much drama :V


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

I'd live in a universe or at least a planet.  I don't care if there's war and shit, I wouldn't mind living in a kill or be killed world.  However it would work, I didn't choose to live on this earth; being able to choose to replace humans with anthropomorphic animals is all the choice I'd need.


----------



## Elf-cat (May 22, 2016)

I'd love to live in a apartment complex full of fursuiters, not just any furry... fursuiters. If I were in charge, all yiffing or sexual stuff would happen in apartment room 366 and the last one to leave the apartment after the session has to clean the place with bleach.
Lesson: "If you're gonna yiff, you're gonna clean"


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 23, 2016)

Normal furries who are similar to me? Fuck yeah I wouldn't mind at all.

Furries that I've met in person? Maybe, but only to watch the drama unfold. Or goad them into reactions for my amusement. Otherwise I'd avoid them like the plague


----------



## Nemnth (May 24, 2016)

I would probably only do the house with 2+ furries, anything more than that might get hectic. I've heard stories, from local fur meets, of loads of drama happening between people even when there is just 4 or 3 furries living together


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

I think it'd be tricky to make an apartment complex just for furries, but one with lots of furries would be pretty cool.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> What about the public yiff festivals?


That not a great idea , unless the community that you do it in is open minded


----------



## lyar (Jun 12, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> That not a great idea , unless the community that you do it in is open minded


Open minded? I don't think that's the word for it. Crazy I think is more appropriate alot of people stray away from sexual stuff and by alot I mean the majority. There are even furries who don't like yiff stuff. I feel when it comes to the masses, sex or sexual content is in the gray area where its in a state in which its kinda bad to talk about but its clearly there.

Anyway I chose apartment complex because I just want a handful of those wacky furry people. If everyone was a furry it wouldn't be special and that would ruin it.


----------



## Maria Medina (Jun 14, 2016)

More like furfag hunting ground.


----------



## Broken_Memory (Jun 21, 2016)

Maria Medina said:


> More like furfag hunting ground.



did you make an account for the sole purpose of making a hateful comment? bravo.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 21, 2016)

Only if i can be building maintenance, i like fixing stuff.


----------



## EmberCoal (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't think this is about excluding, living in a furry environment doesn't mean you can't have non-furry friends living in the next city or next apartment block. I'd just think it'd be a neat experience. Or maybe (sorry if I'm ingorant I'm new to this) there could be like a furry camp or something where you spend a weekend/week/summer with furries. That's be dope.


----------



## ParkerC (Jul 11, 2016)

Living in a furry town or city would be great! I'd have a ton of fun hanging out with others like me. :3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 11, 2016)

ParkerC said:


> Living in a furry town or city would be great! I'd have a ton of fun hanging out with others like me. :3



I don't think you understand how that shit would play out


Oh how I wish I could be as naive as you


----------



## Besharia (Jul 12, 2016)

I could totally dig an entire galaxy of furries. Though is it limited to just furries or can we throw in monster girls from anime as well? 

Also hello everybody.  I didn't know whether to do a Hi thread or just add it to my first post so here goes.


----------



## Vfox (Jul 16, 2016)

So is this referring to furries as in animal folks or furries as in people in the furry fandom?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Vfox said:


> So is this referring to furries as in animal folks or furries as in people in the furry fandom?



Obviously furries as in the people ya pleb

Plenty of drama to laugh at so it'd be worth it


----------



## CJohn15 (Aug 5, 2016)

For me it would depend on the world parameters.  As a human, I'd be leery... I assume that an IRL furry town/country whatever would have as many bigots as in real life, I'd try to find a chill area where there aren't as many racist characters.  Generally speaking, yes I would though.  If I was an actual furry, hell to the yes.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 5, 2016)

CJohn15 said:


> For me it would depend on the world parameters.  As a human, I'd be leery... I assume that an IRL furry town/country whatever would have as many bigots as in real life, I'd try to find a chill area where there aren't as many racist characters.  Generally speaking, yes I would though.  If I was an actual furry, hell to the yes.



The town would smell of shame and thirst


----------



## FelisFloof (Aug 30, 2016)

I feel like if you're careful with your roommates, assuming they're all furries right?  You cast a wide net but only take two or three furry roommates in a house you're all renting, it would be the same as some band renting a house together or any other thing.  Not like a commune but just you live together and you know you accept each other's quirks etc it would be pretty good.  At least that is my thoughts.  

Anything other than that, I believe would end up weird or dangerous.  You could forget you're actually human, you could end up choosing to isolate yourselves if it was like a "furry haven house" or something.   Somebody who has done a tiny bit of research and saw what they thought they needed to see and decided not to do any more research and to hate furries may find the place and go on a killing spree, or you could have something similar to a WBC picket in front of it, further trashing the furry subculture/fandom/whatever you wanna call it....   I don't know... but if it's made to be a big deal, it WILL be, and it won't be pretty because people go into mob mode toooo easily.


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Wheeet?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 30, 2016)

This post's wording seems rather vague to me. When you say "furry", are you referring to anthros, or people who have an affinity for anthros?


----------



## Jukumari (Aug 31, 2016)

Personally, I wouldn't mind it as long as I didn't live near the loudest or ones that throw parties or have to vacuum at noon.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 31, 2016)

So this is going to happen for me next year...


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I think it would be kind of cool if it was a town, or a city.  Now if it was a city full of people in fursuits, then I would open a dry cleaners the specializes in dry cleaning fursuits, and alterations of said suits for when people gain/loss weight, or if some one grows taller/broader.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 13, 2016)

Furries don't have a standard of ethics because furrydom doesn't contain any.

This means I'd have to know more about the person (people) in charge.

If their ethics and mannerisms matched decent enough, I'd have little issue being around them, furry or not.

I suppose having an interest in common would be helpful.


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

i've always wanted a culturally acceptable reason to lock myself indoors and never come out again


----------



## LBCicedragon (Oct 6, 2016)

For me,maybe the more,the better.I mean.....there would be more unpredictable surprises


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2016)

Having someone who can sort of relate to me in one way while living with me would be nice, but anything like a whole town's just a no.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 12, 2016)

Symlus said:


> No. I would visit. It would be like a trip to the insane asylum- I would enjoy talking to the people within, but I would never stay there.


Why? Insanes are cool , had a stay with em<3
Hum, i think in fact a world o furries would at least help me lose my shyness :v


----------



## MaryGrimsley (Dec 3, 2016)

Great post and nice to make good documents also


----------



## Yav (Dec 18, 2016)

It would be really fun to see a whole planet where everyone was a furry, then the scientists main goal would be how to make it people can actually turn into an anthro animal without need of a suit


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 21, 2016)

and if it were opposite? THat all humans in world were anthros?
THen the scientists sure would research how we can turn back to humans lol


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 21, 2016)

Sure I'd love to see a whole galaxy.
Sometimes humans are bad. And furries always seem nicer in a sense of morality.


It'd be nice to have a getaway


----------



## BlackandWhiteDragon (Dec 22, 2016)

Maybe some roomates, as it would help with rent costs, but I also am at times painfully introverted and socially awkward, so eh *shrugs*


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine the racism, and the possible tensions if different species _were_ actually different species.


That is correct, but there is a small chance that the polarized differences between each individual, such as species, must lead some of them to dissolve the boundaries of racism. Why? Because embracing racism would be inferior, especially when everyone is a different species.
And....
There's also a chance there could be twice as many civil wars, resource depletion cases, hate crimes, and genocide events. Oh well... turns out, the world can't be perfect, animal or human.


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> As many as you can carry.


*Stuffs fursuit with 9mm handguns*
Thanks for the advice! XD


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Fox_720B said:


> I wouldn't want to live in a furry commune or anything like that, because I feel the risk of it becoming cultist or insulated from society would be too great. As for an entire planet or galaxy of furries...that depends. Are we talking about a scenario where you are your fursona and living amongst other anthros? If that were the case, a planet full of anthros wouldn't be all that bad, as it's just an alternate-universe scenario based on humans being anthros instead. But a planet full of human beings who identify as furries..well..again that depends. Furries are a diverse group and if everyone in the world had only one thing in common it would still be a very diverse world.
> 
> So in a nutshell, I feel that a commune or city of furs is more unnatural than an entire planet that likes the idea of anthropomorphic animals...or ARE anthro animals.



The main question here is... who is the majority? In most cases, the majority can control trends, ideals, and stereotypes. If the furry population rose to the city levels or state levels, furries must start to become accepted due to the large population. Planets, star systems, are obviously good if you want to be accepted entirely into the fandom, but the question of, will everyone get fetish-ified or cult-ified...the answer is no. Sadly, some people may do so anyway. There is always an awkward or uncomfortable balance to things.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 13, 2017)

Fu


Fallowfox said:


> I wouldn't want to live in an building with exclusively furries, because I don't want to go out of my way to live in a building of people  who are exclusively anything. It seems an odd choice to me.
> 
> However a galaxy of furries would be excellent, because then at least we'd know the answer to the question 'is there life out there?'


Furry life out there *-* 
(MIND BLOWN)


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 14, 2017)

A whole galaxy is a huge stretch given how unlikely I am to see everything in there, but I'm all for it. Bring all the sexy anthros, yeah baby.
As for furry HUMANS, I'm fine with something smaller like a state. It'd be real awkward otherwise...


----------



## Alex K (Jan 18, 2017)

I live with my cat and he's fine to keep around.


----------



## puppyresidue (Jan 21, 2017)

Roomies, definitely. I knew a big household full of them in a city I lived in for a while, it was cool. Very open household, they loved to play games together and make stuff. They were really open minded and didn't like to hide things from each other, it was refreshing. I would totally have lived with them if offered, to be honest.

My partners are low-key furries so I guess I already have that. But I'd definitely dig having a bigger family that all shares the interest and can contribute to con funds and stuff. The idea of living with several people appeals to me in general, but add furry and you have a cozy open-minded household. A+.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> Sure I'd love to see a whole galaxy.
> Sometimes humans are bad. And furries always seem nicer in a sense of morality.
> 
> 
> It'd be nice to have a getaway


Physical aspects are irrelevant. We'd still treat each other like complete shit.

OT: I wouldn't mind two housemates, but that's it. I can only take that much cringe.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Jan 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Physical aspects are irrelevant. We'd still treat each other like complete shit.
> 
> OT: I wouldn't mind two housemates, but that's it. I can only take that much cringe.



"I can only take that much cringe"
Says the furry


Generally, humans are naturally selfish and deceiving creatures. But that's not the case for a LOT of real life animals. Some colonies of animals live in harmony together.


Honestly people online generally tend to be nicer than offline.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 23, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> "I can only take that much cringe"
> Says the furry


So I can't acknowledge and be disgusted by there being cringy as fuck aspects of certain groups if I consider myself to belong to such groups? That makes no sense.


PoptartPresident said:


> Generally, humans are naturally selfish and deceiving creatures. But that's not the case for a LOT of real life animals. Some colonies of animals live in harmony together.


Being selfish, prone to jealousy, hatred, etc, are not a phenomena exclusive to humans. These are basic emotions that any creature can feel. 

Would love to see examples of "Some colonies of animals live in harmony together". This isn't Zootopia.

Having our level if not higher level of intellect will require you also being able to feel the wide range of emotions and feelings we humans have. Meaning, for the most part, nothing changes apart from our outside looks.


PoptartPresident said:


> Honestly people online generally tend to be nicer than offline.


Completely depends on you, mate. Which individuals/groups you interact with.

And what you say/do.


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

Nah

Memers on the overhand


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 1, 2017)

Would say It would be nice perhaps.


----------



## Caukoumouaudge (Mar 12, 2017)

Why is this stickyed? I'm just curious.

Is someone really trying to get a city, state,
house or whatever built for Furrries?

This just seems like a really weird thing to
have stickyed.


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 13, 2017)

Think I'm done with the human side of 'me'. Well, maybe keep it 50/50. I do like the idea of a city full of like minded furries. From what I know so far - furries are way more fun in their outlook, and that shows somewhat!


----------



## JM10 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey, is there anyone here in the French Quarter of New Orleans?  I'd love to meet a fellow fur.


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

Um.....does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Akelza (Apr 2, 2017)

First order of business is to find them near me.


----------



## SoushieChan (May 25, 2017)

I would like to live in a house with other furries if they are like minded and keept their parts in their pants. I would actually love to live on a furry planet if its only like Zootopia.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2017)

I'd hang myself first.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 25, 2017)

I already live with six other furries.


----------



## lajm (Aug 4, 2017)

other furries that aren't me or aren't cool dudes who dig some real specific stuff kind of scare me so I'd hang myself if i loved in a town with a shitload of funny-colored fursuits or something so idk??


----------



## guy (Aug 13, 2017)

The alluring thing about furry is the innocent spirit reflected in their eyes. So, are the anthros uncorrupted by our world? By their world? Are they somehow "Better" than we are? If no, why would I want to live with them? The hair/fur probably gets everywhere honestly. And if they're just a bunch of jerks like people can be, they have large, vicious teeth, claws, etc. Unbless they are in life the perfect ideal represented in furry art, I may not want to live with them. 

If they are, however, kind, decent, beautiful, tender hearted, vulnerable, loving, caring, nurturing, then yes, by all means, I would like to find a woman who loves me, and move to the remote lands of Alaska, and live with her out there, in the wilderness.


----------



## Coryn Asur (Aug 27, 2017)

_No?? _I already refuse to go to any furry conventions so I don't want to even imagine how it'd be to live with furries. They can stay in their natural habitats and I'll gladly stay in mine.


----------



## Bam_Bams (Aug 27, 2017)

This
would 
be 
chaos


----------



## Augmented Husky (Sep 3, 2017)

A house of the closest besties who like furry stuff or who are furry definitely sounds like a neat idea honestly. The style and aesthetic that basically pops more would be wonderful. Other than maybe shedding it doesn't seem like a whole lot over all changes to a large degree.....at most maybe a few life style changes to fit being anthomorfic....it's fun to imagine ^_^

Anything beyond that is a little scary tbh....furry strangers arnt so appealing sometimes...I guess I'm not that trusting in all honesty for that to happen


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 3, 2017)

Most of my closest friends have fursonas and are interested in anthro art... but I would not want to live in a place with random, general furries. It wouldn't turn out well.
I'm not really the social type anyway. I prefer to live isolated.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm going to say yes...but no.

Just like Normies, Furrys are all diverse, each having their own personality. If you can think of a normie who you don't like, there is sure to be a furry just like that person.
Yes, I'd love to live in a home/appartment/planet/galaxy that has furry species, but I don't delude myself that it would be any better than walking into a big city....or a zoo....


----------



## evilmeep (Sep 18, 2017)

Sounds like an unsustainable life.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 18, 2017)

I want to change my vote, but I can't.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 9, 2017)

House of furries would already be a whole lot of drama.  A _galaxy worth?!_ No way!


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

John:
I reckon an apartment complex would be fun or a small gated community.

A town or anything larger would become somewhat samey to me. In theory it should be nice but you'd tire of it pretty quickly and if everyone was doing it you'd be the one person that stands out.

However being part of a somewhat location based club by living on a furry themed apartment block would be just tolerable enough. You could spend the day doing human stuff and come home to your somewhat extended furry family.


----------



## rknight (Nov 15, 2017)

An apartment complex full of furries would be kickass, it'll never be boring


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 18, 2017)

Technically, I do  live in a "furry run" house... alone. 

It would be pretty awesome to have an art commune going, though actually getting some kindred  good spirits all aligned in physical space and time can seem insurmountable when you live literally in the middle of  nowhere. Like all co-ops, communes, and kibbutz-- it all comes down to the spirit of the thing. Everyone participating has to really commit to the central ideas, you know, the ones that pull them away from the screens and into shared spaces and moments of face-to-face commons. 

u_u *flicks tail* Objectively, it's easier to get wrong than right and wouldn't generally just 'fall together' unless everyone agrees up front to a loving approach that felt equitable for all participants. A lot of balances must be struck, there's a slightly-mysterious art to this thing, though it helps to visit established places to see how the people in them cohere. 

So, a qualified 'yes, I would.' But I'd also want it to be inclusive of artists outside this corner of fandom because, let's face it, the pool of people credibly seeking stuff like this is already quite small. You'd ideally want to start with a viable situation that's stable and then try to build it up to something flourishing from there.

A cautionary tale: I understand there were some "anti-fandom" houses set up in Colorado that drew kids looking for a community to belong to into diseased dens of slowly-dying foamy-mouthed predators whispering such obsequious ignoble lies and ideology. In some sense, we have all let them down because our culture was insufficient to keep out literal hate groups and endless kooky degradation of the fandom for spite and sport.

This, by the way, is the moment you realize something quite festering has taken an interest in the fandom. I'm actually still waiting to see if I'm _really_ going to be the _only_ element of community 'immune response' from Colorado to this jaw-dropping circumstance, because I'm pretty sure we invited the ku klux klan into the fandom, and yet we do seem to have a paucity of moral leadership and even unwillingness to not-look-away on this issue in particular. Maybe I'm biased because it's the region I'm in, but we need a fandom response to how we un-poison the well and keep it that way, because I'm fairly sure the social malaise that took RMFC is still out there in nebulous form, seeking local targets large enough to be worthwhile. One of their MOs appears to be to Deluge the fandom with very rotten ideas, even trying to populate our ranks with those ideas as a kind of fifth-column tactic against us.

The fandom needs to appreciate that doing nothing would be like leaving a critical 0-day vulnerability unresolved, even knowing it's being widely exploited and the integrity of the entire enterprise has been called into question. Doing nothing may be like suicide for regions of the fandom facing onslaughts of true malicious social intent. There needs to be a fandom response to this, it needs to be quite public and visible. Everyone  should be engaged and motivated on this one because it's like a literal fire in the house that will try to kill the house, and maybe us all, too. And yet so far, at least, I can't seem to interest anyone in firefighting and I know it's a problem beyond just me. It certainly doesn't have to be my ideas, which are generally unoriginal; I simply wish the problem did not exist because nothing can grow in this toxic weather, and if we can't agree as a fandom to create a space where we can cultivate and defend ourselves from neo-nazis, then... we lose. Game over, and that's that.

The thing of it is, the essence of what we are is objectively far nobler than even their highest ideological aspirations, whatever those may be, and so it would be ironic if they were somehow allowed to prevail in ripping the fandom community apart.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

the bait is strong with this one


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 2, 2017)

Ehh, if I known the furries in question for years and I can trust them, and they're not crazed fursuit furcons sort of furries, I'd share an apartment. I feel like a town full of nothing but furries would end up being cringy and full of aids on its own, not because of "oh that's cancer bla bla bla", but all the unprotected sex that would go on between people who are strangers to one another, let alone an entire state world ect xD

Also when I say furry, I mean people in the fandom, not actual anthros xD


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 8, 2017)

Since I live by myself sharing a zone with anyone is a NONO. Given how fucking messy and uncivilized most people are its even worse when its a furry. Id rather shoot everyone in animal suits then share my home with some sick fuck.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> Since I live by myself sharing a zone with anyone is a NONO. Given how fucking messy and uncivilized most people are its even worse when its a furry. Id rather shoot everyone in animal suits then share my home with some sick fuck.



I agree, having your own place is better then anything, can't wait until the day comes when I can afford it.


----------



## Pompadork (Dec 8, 2017)

One time I stayed at a friends house and he had two roommates who were a furry couple. The living room was covered in portraits of anthro fox girls in like war settings? Like they had camo and guns and they were all really dramatic (and kind of hilarious oops). They also had a coffee table just covered in vape juice bottles and one of those big gaming computers with a wallpaper that cycled through big anime furry boobs just in the living room for everyone to see.

I mean they were nice but that whole experience was surreal enough for me to say no. D:


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 8, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> I agree, having your own place is better then anything, can't wait until the day comes when I can afford it.


 It has it perks, you control, you clean and its yours with all the peace. Shoveling is annoying but thats about it.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> It has it perks, you control, you clean and its yours with all the peace. Shoveling is annoying but thats about it.



Not to mention the expense I imagine. But still, having your own place sounds like the best way to live.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 9, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> Not to mention the expense I imagine. But still, having your own place sounds like the best way to live.


 Its actually not expensive, the benefit of the housing markets or apartments is that you can choose where you want to live and upgrade your living conditions.  Sure public transportation to college is a nightmare but having a stable home is a lot better then sharing a room with 4 fursuiters snorting monster energy drink lmao.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> Its actually not expensive, the benefit of the housing markets or apartments is that you can choose where you want to live and upgrade your living conditions.  Sure public transportation to college is a nightmare but having a stable home is a lot better then sharing a room with 4 fursuiters snorting monster energy drink lmao.



Oh really? Nice. If I have to share an apartment with people I'd Highly prefer if it's with my siblings, very long time and close irl friends, or both. If I ever do share an apartment with furries, no way I'd go with those cringy fursuiting furcon goers, they'd have to be normal people who are furries, that don't fursuit and stuff like that.


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't know if i should leave my answer like it is,because even though there would be hot neko,dragon,kitty,fox, and bunny girls running around wanting too breed like their animalistic instinct tells them too. It would pose a problem. I don't think any one would get any work done and there would be so many kids,plus it would be like trying to walk after a lap dance from your favorite chrush.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 13, 2017)

TwizztedDragon said:


> I don't know if i should leave my answer like it is,because even though there would be hot neko,dragon,kitty,fox, and bunny girls running around wanting too breed like their animalistic instinct tells them too. It would pose a problem. I don't think any one would get any work done and there would be so many kids,plus it would be like trying to walk after a lap dance from your favorite chrush.



Actually, there would rarely be any new borns, here's why. Furries tend to do massive amounts of gay sex, also 85% of straight sex in furry porn is between completely different species, which would be physically impossible to have young. Not to mention the fact that at least 90% of furries are male, and that's being generous.

However, if there are sexual diseases for anthros, that would be a completely different story.

Ps, Nekos are not furry, 98% of their body is exacly human, only difference is the animal ears and tail. So if nekos are involved, that means humans can too.


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Right. But a neko is still cute to me. So neko is like a given for me. And not all furry are gay. I know a lot of straight furry's ,but either way it would be fun for me Sence i love anything or any one that is lovable and cute. I would cuddles like a kid lol.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

An 80 story, all furry high-rise might be fun. 

With me, of course, in the Skunk-penthouse, on the top floor : P


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Dec 16, 2017)

Let's be honest though :3
You are only well and truly your feakish and crazy self when you are amongst your furry freinds. 

I mean... unless you have those types of freinds outside of the fandom. (I dont haha)

Hence I like the idea of being in a house share with a few freinds who are furry and close to me.  Better yet if the fur were my boyfriend. That'd be a crazy time.


----------



## pediachnid (Dec 27, 2017)

question is how would it be for smaller furs? or in my case chitins, and how are different species treated compared to others?


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 28, 2017)

pediachnid said:


> question is how would it be for smaller furs? or in my case chitins, and how are different species treated compared to others?


That would be an Interesting idea. Do we put Different Kinds of Furs on Different Floors? Let Em Intermingle as they Please? Have a sort of Vague _"You can Start out Here to be Near People Similar to you, But You're free to Be On Whatever Floor you Want"_ sorta deal? Skunks on Top, Misc. Below that, Regular Furries Below that, and Scalies on the Bottom Floor?


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 28, 2017)

fuck that


----------



## pediachnid (Dec 28, 2017)

more of wondering how bugs are treated, how fish are treated, exc... after all, in our current world we barely give a crap about genocide if it isnt us, so in the furry world i suspect it would be even worse for insect furs, arachnid furs, and deity pray for the barnical furs or parasite furs


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 28, 2017)

Now do humans still exist? Are we talking people who are furries or the actual anthromorphic creatures. Either way I'm in.

Worse case scenario I end up dead or find a very happy mate.

Don't matter apartment, complex, city, state. Country. Galaxy is a bit much... But yeah I'm in. Can't be any worse than how I grew up. I'm used to fighting anyways.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2017)

I want to change my choice from "A house with 2+ furry housemates" to "Fuck no", but there's no "Fuck no" option.


----------



## InnrFox (Dec 31, 2017)

I would love to just have a furry town.


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

I'd live with other furries just to see what it's like (I've never interact with other furs IRL except a spare conversation with a girl back in high school).


----------



## pippi (Jan 28, 2018)

I think a small furry town would be really cool.  I'd love to see a bunch of people walking around in tails and ears, it'd be so cute


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

I could see living with a few furries (plus myself) being kinda fun. I can imagine one of them getting all energetic or something and running around and in a suit while im trying to eat my cereal or work on stuff. Actually that would be super distracting...lol


----------



## BubblegumBubbleButt (Feb 5, 2018)

That would be amazing, each and every day I could just go nuts and run around with my mates in suits!!
I am hoping to move closer to my fursuit maker and do more videos for maybe my fur youtube or facebook page


----------



## Sealab (Apr 6, 2018)

I doubt it. More roommates has meant more hassle for me in the past.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 18, 2018)

I wouldn't mind living in a complex with some honestly. It could be a lot of fun but sometimes you want to distance yourself a bit. Might be nice to live around more people that share my interests.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Im on for a little bit so plz be on... I could get in rouble for this so plz help me make the most of it


----------



## Izar (May 5, 2018)

A planet FULL of furries? Better bust out the febreeze


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 5, 2018)

theoretical apartment complex


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 1, 2018)

I am ultimately indifferent about this. Sure, it'll be fun to live with a bunch of people who share at least one of my many interests, but my only concern when it comes to people running a district or a country is if they're competent at their jobs.


----------



## hustlethefurry (Jul 25, 2018)

I think we've all seen how zootopia went, so an entire world would be a bad idea.

On a serious note, I do think that at least a town or city would be fun, I could tolerate it.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

Sharing a house, apartment, whatever with two-or-three others could be cool.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 14, 2018)

Anything above an apartment seems too much of a hassle tbh


----------



## Keefur (Dec 4, 2018)

I think a building with Furries would be nice.


----------



## Rina_Lagartija (Dec 5, 2018)

I think it would be really fun to share an apartment or a house with a couple of furries  but I wouldn't dislike to live in a city full of furries n_n


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Dec 7, 2018)

If anyone has seen the film Event Horizon, that bit where they watch the ship’s log, that’s how I imagine a place that consisted entirely of furries to to be.


----------



## Carla (Dec 9, 2018)

I've seen themed/community-reserved apartment complexes at a local industrial/alt music festival which worked quite well, so ideally that would be quite feasible. Communal areas and private rooms, the ideal balance.


----------



## VinterNix (Dec 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> If anyone has seen the film Event Horizon, that bit where they watch the ship’s log, that’s how I imagine a place that consisted entirely of furries to to be.


This right here not only speaks truth, but brings back memories of one kick ass movie...thank you lol


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 13, 2018)

Ozriel said:


> I don't think furries actively worship cock.
> 
> 
> Unless you count "Oh god, deeper, faster, hurt me, oh yeah, fuck, hnnnnggggggggggghhhhhh, and huuunnnggghhh, and I want you inside me" a mantra for a cult.



That's hot.


----------



## Arene forest (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes and no but also maybe. Ya feel me?


----------



## Rayd (Dec 23, 2018)

If I knew fully well they weren't weirdos or sex-crazed, I'd probably think about it if I was in a pinch. Definitely not if I was better off, though.


----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 23, 2018)

A house with a couple of other furry housemates sounds fun but anything beyond that sounds too much for me! Us being a little community is what puts the magic in it.


----------



## Clippit (Dec 24, 2018)

There's a guy in this country of mine with a huge house that he pretty much uses as a hotel, like, people come and go all the time, he doesn't mind sharing stuff like beds, sheets, couches and such, and you can even spend many nights there if you're polite enough;  every day in there is a blast, especially at night~  ... so yeah, I wouldn't mind living there or in any other similarly friendly place


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 24, 2018)

Uh..


----------



## PercyD (Jan 11, 2019)

I kinda looking forward to living alone with my plants away from people in general.
No thx.
However, i have seen how supportive  furries have been. If i lived in a neighborhood of them, maybe I'll come outside to play later.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 11, 2019)

I wouldn't mind an apartment or even a small town worth full of furries.
Will just mean I have people who'll most likely have more stuff in common so I can actually go outside.
But the most is a small town, I don't want too many furries since... Well isn't the lack of us what makes it more fun? >w>

I guess I wouldn't mind having roommates, then again I can cope with being alone in my own home. Just don't wanna stay in my home alone all the time. :\


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 20, 2019)

I would enjoy it with a whole complex of furrys. I can learn so mutch and the furry community is amazing  who woudent want to live with in a complex like that.


----------



## softdusksky (Apr 4, 2019)

A few roommates to a village would be nice. Any more and it may be overwhelming.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 7, 2019)

Is the apartment complex option under the affordable housing plan?

Also, landlord should be a husky so he can literally bark at you for the rent money.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes certainly! Being among or surrounded by other furs would be fun


----------



## Jaekada (May 8, 2019)

I can deal with furries being as roommates. I'm not sure I'd handle a town full of them, though or beyond that scope. Provided they keep their...certain kinks from me and I wouldn't have any business dealing with that.


----------



## OneEyedCanine (Jul 5, 2019)

I would be appreciative to just have furry roommates. I had recently decided a few months ago to be open with my involvement with the fandom in front of my roommates, wooahhhh big mistake.


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 9, 2019)

House / apt with just one other furry and she needs to be about video games as well as some out doors stuff..... Also guns would be a thing with me cause idaho....(swear im only wolf fuz ball in north part).


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 10, 2019)

I'll just stick to associating with them online.


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 10, 2019)

I just want to find a nice pretty girl wolffy to be with...... (Lonely sad doggo)


----------



## RyejekG (Jul 13, 2019)

Apartment building would be fun.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 11, 2019)

A furry in the White House would be enough.


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

I wouldn't mind having a furry roommate or two, but I've met as many good furries as I have bad ones--- and I appreciate the community as much as the next gal, but the community can be a bit extra at times. So I don't think I can handle an entire complex/town/world run by furries. I'd need an escape every once in awhile.

Then again I don't like socializing with groups of people in general so...


----------



## Metalix (Nov 2, 2019)

it wolud be funny meet another person you know....1 to 1; person to person; uno pa uno sin camiseta julio¡. But 2 or more..... to live.... IDK think that sounds better in theory than in practice


----------



## Shreddyfox (Nov 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine the racism, and the possible tensions if different species _were_ actually different species.



Dang you predicted the plot to Zootopia and Beastars!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 11, 2019)

Shreddyfox said:


> Dang you predicted the plot to Zootopia and Beastars!



19 year old me was clearly a visionary.


----------



## Tuxie (Jan 16, 2020)

I think an apartment would be nice, especially if they like to do artwork. Exchanging tips and whatnot and having common interests besides being a furry would be ideal.


----------



## Elizzyviolet (Jan 26, 2020)

I think an apartment complex of furries would be nice just because it's a nice breeding ground for wacky apartment hijinks: it would be like some kind of sitcom


----------



## BayoDino (Feb 3, 2020)

Not preferring planet of furries at some points. You know, There'll be weird politics and problems again.


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 15, 2020)

I've lived with both bad and good furry roommates, and now I think I'd only live with furries if they're my mate/s. Otherwise I'm kind of done with living with roommates >_<


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 1, 2020)

BlessedHex said:


> I've lived with both bad and good furry roommates, and now I think I'd only live with furries if they're my mate/s. Otherwise I'm kind of done with living with roommates >_<



Because they are furries, or just because you're done with room mates in general?  Room mates suck in general unless you find the right one but that's a lot of time and effort.


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Mar 2, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Because they are furries, or just because you're done with room mates in general?  Room mates suck in general unless you find the right one but that's a lot of time and effort.


Just roommates in general. I'm living with family and going to college now so hopefully I don't need to deal with roomies ever again lol. My last roommate (a furry, tho i don't think it matters) was probably also the worst person I've ever lived with - the kinda person who'd call me at 3 am too drunk to get home and made me buy his beer because he refused to get a new ID. So yeah done with roomies in general lol


----------



## ChipperChip (Mar 3, 2020)

I feel like my limit would be maybe an apartment if I had to. I mean just because I'm a furry doesn't mean I don't have a limit of how much I can deal with my own kind.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2020)

Even before I step into the thread any further, just looked at the poll... Lmao it's golden! XDD

I personally would love the first one, but hey! Having a 24/7 convenience with furry workers would be great too! Whole town. UwU

Edit:

So, provided there's a town established for Furries, it's likely that the country of the town must have something. The power of the country cannot be disregarded, at least while you're visiting it.

However, since now we have so much anti-Furries and more neutral crowd with misconception, I would expect a constant conflict throughout the times, both in and out of that nation with a Furry Town even in that specific world. But again, since at least the government approves Furry in such a manner that they keep a Furry Town, we'll be alright! Government is with us, or at least the town hall and mayor is!

I also expect the government has some sort of foundations or projects on companies to support Furry Town and it's residents, no matter how we got that town. It'll be a whole different world than the reality we're facing, hopefully!





Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm of the opinion that a world of anthro animal would think much like regular everyday human beings.
> 
> So the change would really only be a trivial one.



And this idea suddenly makes me think... Will there happen to be 'Humans' that are conflicted to Furries? Interesting...



Fallowfox said:


> Imagine the racism, and the possible tensions if different species _were_ actually different species.



I sense Zootopia kicking in. But since Ztp has several flaws that make it impossible to be real, maybe we can think about more advanced circumstances entangled. And yes I agree with you, racism isn't going anywhere. (Sad thing)


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

i'd love to live with some people who actually understand what i feel ^w^


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> i'd love to live with some people who actually understand what i feel ^w^


yea  i agree


----------



## Aeoko-Kan (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d say a whole furry dimension you can enter and leave at any time through a portal. Floofness overload.


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Apr 9, 2020)

Maybe an isolated town or city somewhere deep in the wilderness. People tell stories about a village with animal people but everybody shrugs it off as a myth.


----------



## hardman13 (Jul 13, 2020)

Alright, hear me out here.

I find the idea of an anthro complex or share house terrifying, mainly for the discrimination aspect. I'm sure it would be really fun to be in one, but what about everyone outside of the complex? It could be a serious case of racism if the humans didn't agree with us or didn't think they wanted us to ave the same rights as them. Of course, this could be a universe where furs are accepted, although there would still be the occasional racist, there would be far more people standing up for us. 

A furry town would be nicer, because there would be so many anthros that racism would be difficult. I assume humans would be allowed in too, that's pretty important. Anything bigger than a town would just be worrying, because of the whole racism aspect. Zootopia demonstrates it perfectly.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 13, 2020)

I agree with what some people have been saying, that a place with only one kind of person/interest isn't something that I'd like to be a part of. I think a diverse group of ideas, interests, and opinions are what make the world we live in so great. I would've put no, but I think the current no option is a bit harsh.


----------



## rcticfoxx (Oct 18, 2020)

No.


----------



## dahbastard (Oct 18, 2020)

Anyone think about the smells?  I love my dog, but he smells horrible, and shampooing doesn’t help.

Worse: A lot of people don’t shower every day, and have poor hygeine.  Imagine them, now, covered in fur on a hot day...


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

My apartment block is run by furries and we just keep it private for the unaffiliated human residents.

Though saying that the furries here are all part of a group where we hang out together in our pads carefree if anyone actually cared to visit the individual apartments.

Humans tend to be rather shy about interacting with each other unless circumstance brings them together anyway like school or work.


----------



## Eremurus (Nov 3, 2020)

It would be strange to hang out with individuals just because we like anthropomorphic characters. I feel like there should be more substance there. I've never been a fursuiter and I probably never will be, so I can't speak from that perspective.


----------

